# My 1st fatties



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Been wanting to make a fatty for a long time,  just never seemed to get around to it,  but that finally changed.  To begin with want to say a big thanks to 

 gmc2003
  for his step by steps he posted, made it simple! Being the first ones didn't know if we wanted to use all burger or sausage so split the difference.  Started with 2 lbs venison and about 3/4 lb Dakota sausage (Owen's bbq) and mixed the two together and divided in half. Got the meat rolled out, one with mushrooms,  onions, bacon bits, and smoked cheddar and muenster cheese 








The second one the same minus the mushrooms.  This was for our son that just recently moved out. And yes, my wife did the toppings...she wouldn't let me, we both knew if I did them I wouldn't get them closed!







Here they are all wrapped up and ready for a stay in the fridge.  Did season them with some of Jeff's rub and famous Dave's...after they were rolled,  next time will season them before rolling.  And of course,  had to get the feet too!







Didn't take many pics cuz I honestly hadn't planned on posting this, in case of epic failure.  Smoked in mes 30 with pitmasters choice to an IT of 165. Here they are out of smoker and resting 







In above pic my wife and mine on the right (my bacon weave) and son's on the left (Shelly's bacon weave) we were both impressed for our first time.
Below an inside look







Have to say these turned out excellent! Could have probably used more stuffing but not wanting to overstuffed, went on the light side.  We also seasoned outside of bacon with more Jeff's rub and famous Dave's. 

This pic was actually for our son but thought I'd throw it in too. He wanted some special K bars and a couple tools. Yes, I did get some bars...but less than half lol







Thanks for looking!

Ryan


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 14, 2020)

those look pretty nice.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> those look pretty nice.


Thank you! They sure were tasty 

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 14, 2020)

I could go for a few slices right now.  Looks good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice job Ryan. You nailed it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I could go for a few slices right now.  Looks good.


Thank you! We were gone over the weekend so been having leftovers for my lunch. Today was fatty and a bunch of baby onions dipped in ranch. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice job Ryan. You nailed it.


Thanks Jake,  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 14, 2020)

looks real good Ryan! Dang good job on the weave for the first time! You'll be hooked on fatties now! We love to make them. Lots of different things you can stuff a fattie with!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 14, 2020)

Dang Ryan those look great man! You nailed it on your first shot. Very impressed. Points for sure!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> looks real good Ryan! Dang good job on the weave for the first time! You'll be hooked on fatties now! We love to make them. Lots of different things you can stuff a fattie with!


Thanks Travis! It was good. Those step by steps 

 gmc2003
  posted was a huge help...otherwise my bacon weave probably would have been a bacon knot! Shelly just came home with some deli sliced ham and turkey...I said that would be good in a fatty! She rolled her eyes at me

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Dang Ryan those look great man! You nailed it on your first shot. Very impressed. Points for sure!


Thanks! I was impressed too! I was kinda thinking a pizza fatty but shelly didn't seem impressed,  maybe the next one.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 kruizer
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## yocatfapper (Jul 14, 2020)

This looks like the perfect meal for someone doing Carnivore! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2020)

Those are two great looking fatties right there. Excellent ingredients and a tight weave. Job well done. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

yocatfapper said:


> This looks like the perfect meal for someone doing Carnivore! I can't wait to try it!


Thank you! Took me a long time to try one, give it a go...you won't be disappointed 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good!


Thank you,  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Those are two great looking fatties right there. Excellent ingredients and a tight weave. Job well done.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, I appreciate it! Your step by steps really helped make it alot easier! 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thank you  

 jaxgatorz
  and 

 mike243
  for the likes, I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 johnny
 I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Ooopppsss I meant 

 Johnny Ray


Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 D.W.
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 daveomak
  I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice job on your first try Ryan!
Al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks Al, I appreciate it! Took me a long time to get around to it but glad I did 

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 15, 2020)

looks great Ryan.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 15, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> looks great Ryan.


Thanks, I appreciate it!

Ryan


----------

